# MetriCide 14 or similar



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Does Anyone here use MetriCide 14? Does it work well? What's your experience on that? Will you recommend it?

Can I get MetriCide 14 at local store in the GTA? I also would like to know the current price for a gallon, is it still cheaper to use it than Excel.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I think you can only get it from dental supply houses.. maybe some janitorial supply places, perhaps. I haven't tried to find it yet, though I'd like to, when my current supply of Excel runs out.
There's a good post here on how to dose it properly, as it is quite a bit stronger than Excel. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=104038

I was going to look up dental supply places and see if I could find one that would sell to the public. It is a common product, widely used for cold disinfection of instruments or other things that can't tolerate autoclaving.


----------

